# Porno von XXX Porn-Films GmbH zugeschickt bekommen



## thunder1902 (20 Juni 2014)

Hallo!

Ich habe heut ganz schön gestaunt, als ich im Briefkasten ein Brief mit einer Porno DVD gesehen hab. 

Der Brief kommt von

XXX Porn-FIlms GmbH
Strasse der Lust 6 
79100 Freiburg
Tel: 0190-667788
Email: [email protected]


In dem Brief steht:
Vielen Dank, dass Sie sich für das Jahres-Abo "Flatrateporn 2014" entschieden haben.

Wir freuen uns sehr, Sie in unserer Harcore-Film-Community begrüßen zu dürfen und übersenden Ihnen hiermit Ihr erstes Abo-Special.

Ab sofort erhalten Sie monatlich eine weitere DVD zum Vorzugspreis von nur 12,99 Euro.

Bitte überweisen Sie den fälligen Betrag für die Ausgabe Juni 2014 binnen 14 Tagen auf unser u.g. Geschäfskonto.

----------------

Im Internet habe ich nichts von dieser "Firma" gefunden.

Ich weiß jetzt nicht, was ich machen soll..... zum Anwalt gehen?

Was würdet Ihr mir raten??

Vielen Dank schonmal für eure Tips!!!


----------



## Hippo (20 Juni 2014)

Unbestellte Ware, keine Zahlungspflicht.
Exakt EINEN Brief an die Firma.
"Ich habe nichts bestellt, die unverlangte Sendung wird bis XX.XX.XXXX zur Abholung bereit gehalten und anschließend vernichtet"
Feddisch!
Danach KEINE Reaktion mehr.
Außer die schicken irgendwann einen Mahnbescheid, dem muß dann widersprochen werden.


----------



## jupp11 (20 Juni 2014)

Adresse und  Telefonnummer existieren nicht. ( 0190er gibt es nicht mehr)


----------



## Heiko (20 Juni 2014)

Die Domain gibts auch nicht.


----------



## Goblin (20 Juni 2014)

Strasse der Lust 6 

Werf die DVD in den Müll und guck WM !


----------



## klausp (21 Juni 2014)

Könnte es sein, dass Dir jemand aus Deinem Bekanntenkreis einen üblen Streich gespielt hat?


----------



## BjoernP (21 Juni 2014)

Andererseits könnte die DVD einen Schädling beinhalten und damit spekuliert werden, dass die DVD via Laufwerk des Rechners abgespielt wird, damit das Ding sich tief im System einnisten kann. Ja, ich weiß... meine Paranoia kommt wieder über mich...


----------



## Heiko (21 Juni 2014)

Ich glaube in dem Zusammenhang eher an die Variante von @klausp


----------



## thunder1902 (21 Juni 2014)

Im Bekanntenkreis - hmmm. ich hoffe nicht. Dazu war die DVD zu professionell eingetütet... aber natürlich könnte das auch sein....


----------



## Goblin (21 Juni 2014)

Wohin soll das Geld denn überwiesen werden ?


----------



## Hippo (23 Juni 2014)

thunder1902 schrieb:


> Im Bekanntenkreis - hmmm. ich hoffe nicht. Dazu war die DVD zu professionell eingetütet... aber natürlich könnte das auch sein....


Nicht daß DER die geschickt hat ...
... aber Dich angemeldet ...


----------

